
Report reviews the evidence and finds incarceration likely does not reduce crime - arikr
http://www.openphilanthropy.org/blog/reasonable-doubt-new-look-whether-prison-growth-cuts-crime
======
arikr
Via
[https://twitter.com/open_phil/status/912334421277028358](https://twitter.com/open_phil/status/912334421277028358)

